# Fat picks for tendonitis?



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

I am using 1mm Sure Grip picks currently, but they don’t make them anymore.
While at the store looking for suitable replacement someone mentioned 5mm picks.
They are supposedly good for those with tendonitis.
Being so thick one does not need to grip them with the same strength.
I imagine that they are bevele, so the picking point is thin.

Any suggestions, experience , advice…


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I use the 3.0 mm Big Stubby picks for mandolin and yes, they are beveled to a thin point. I went through a phase of using them on guitar, but I've since moved on to smaller picks. Not sure that they come any thicker, though.

I did have a brief episode of tendonitis, but physio worked and it hasn't bothered me for a few years now.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Not sure how fat picks would help. You don't have to grip normal picks tightly either. In fact, you shouldn't grip them tight.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I wonder if Dunlop/Herco thumbpicks with a 351 flat form (medium or heavy) would help? They don't require as much gripping pressure/strength...


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Check V-Picks they have all kind of sizes and thicknesses.
Expensive (some models) but worth it.
I am using:


https://v-picks.com/shop/ols/products/the-psycho-shredder


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Out of curiosity, have you considered ditching the pick entirely?


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I barely use a pick anymore, it all started when I used to regularly drop it mid song on stage and had to keep playing without it. I still use one for certain songs but I rely mostly on alternating my thumb and index finger for fast licks and brushing my fingers across the strings lightly for strumming.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't have tendinitis, but do like picks with better grip. Check out Cat's Tongue, the grey Dunlops with grip, Sand Grip and Star picks.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

EchoWD40 said:


> Out of curiosity, have you considered ditching the pick entirely?


Tendon problems might make that impossible. 

I have had tendon issues lately (sitting here waiting for the doctor to call with the results of my latest imaging) so know how they affect the hands. When I try to use my fingers to play it can cause pain, so I would guess that the OP would have the same problem. It can get so bad that typing is difficult and painful (experiencing that right now).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I use Bluechip picks. Though they can be had from medium to thick, the material they are made of (can't remember what that is) is great for grip. Although most can't get their heads around spending that much on a pick I have a few and wouldn't be with out them.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

colchar said:


> Tendon problems might make that impossible.
> 
> I have had tendon issues lately (sitting here waiting for the doctor to call with the results of my latest imaging) so know how they affect the hands. When I try to use my fingers to play it can cause pain, so I would guess that the OP would have the same problem. It can get so bad that typing is difficult and painful (experiencing that right now).


You're not wrong, but it depends on the kind of tendon issue OP has.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

anyone have experience with Dava picks? they tighten/flex based on the pressure of your grip. They have a somewhat gaudy/ugly design.
I tended toward jazzIII style picks myself, because I feel like subtle adjustments are quicker to make with less material in your hand.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I use Bluechip picks. Though they can be had from medium to thick, the material they are made of (can't remember what that is) is great for grip. Although most can't get their heads around spending that much on a pick I have a few and wouldn't be with out them.


Agree. Bluechip picks stick to your fingers. I don't grip is as hard as I used to nowadays. And as mentioned, it's expensive. But I am still using the same picks I bought over 10 years ago now.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chito said:


> Agree. Bluechip picks stick to your fingers. I don't grip is as hard as I used to nowadays. And as mentioned, it's expensive. But I am still using the same picks I bought over 10 years ago now.


Its amazing how you don't lose picks when you spend that much on them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sweet Jebus, not a chance in hell I would ever pay that much for a pick.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Yeah just checked those bluechips. Can anyone give me the short of: "why?"
I'm not knocking, I just want to know what is it made of to command that price? 
I play with a MikeStone jazz pick that was engraved for me as a present, and I kicked myself for breaking the first of the set on my ex's kitchen floor. A ceramic tile vs Agate-pick bout.


----------

